# Please help me with Charter and Roamio pro



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

I decided to switch from DTV to charter.

Bought Roamio pro and got setup and activated.

Read everything I could about 4 tuner vs 6 tuner issues with firmware.

Sounds like I need to get a Scientific Atlanta card to get the correct firmware. But the Charter office does not have any. No one I have talked to knows anything about cable cards at tech support.

Current Cisco card is 1.5.2 4201. Exchanges 1 card dated 2011 with one that was 2013 and still have 2401.

How do I get this TiVo to work with 6 tuners? Even though I will be saving $100/month, the hassles seems too much.

Please let me know so that I can decide if I should keep DTV or not. DTV is about to come and bring me Genies and minis for free in a couple of days.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cisco bought Scientific Atlanta a few years ago, so they're one in the same. The firmware should be upgraded by your cable company automatically if it has the wrong version, but I'm not familiar with exactly which version is needed to activate all 6 tuners. Are you sure it's the CableCARD and not the Tuning Adapter that doesn't support 6 tuners? You may want to tey disconnecting the TA and see if that doesn't allow all 6 tuners to function on the non-SDV channels.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

What I would do is call Tivo tech support and get one of their cable card level support types to get on a three way call with Charter and maybe they can get them to update the firmware on the card.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't have a Tuning Adapter. I did not think they needed it anymore. Do they?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

The cable card should automatically download the current firmware when it is initially installed. Both my cards did that. The cable card sort of took over the Roamio during setup and I watched it download a firmware update.

As for the TA, you may need one, but it depends on where you live and if they have any SDV channels. Even of they do, if they are channels you don't watch, then you can do without the hassles of the TA and not install one.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

The first card I tried did take an update automatically but only to the 1.5.2 2401. The card was from 2011.

The second card, did not take an update as it was on 2401 already. Looks lithe their updates are only to 1.5.2 2401.

In our area we are 100% digital.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

I forgot to mention that with the latest card, I was able to actually record 6 channels at once when I was testing it but then when the Tivo recording was recording a single channel, the recording did not actually work because it ended up saying it was not authorized.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tpfer said:


> I forgot to mention that with the latest card, I was able to actually record 6 channels at once when I was testing it but then when the Tivo recording was recording a single channel, the recording did not actually work because it ended up saying it was not authorized.


This will take some time, but eventually it will get you the correct results.
https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us/requests/new?ticket_form_id=33794


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Tpfer said:


> I forgot to mention that with the latest card, I was able to actually record 6 channels at once when I was testing it but then when the Tivo recording was recording a single channel, the recording did not actually work because it ended up saying it was not authorized.


Are you sure you don't need a tuning adapter? I have Charter and they went all digital 2-3 years ago and I was required to get one to get all of the channels. I would call Charter and tell them you're not getting all of the channels you're paying for and they may be able to fix it over the phone if you don't need the tuning adapter.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

I will try the TA to see if that helps. 

I was getting the channels without issue and they were all authorized. When I drop down to 4 tuners on TiVo, there are no issues.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Tpfer said:


> I forgot to mention that with the latest card, I was able to actually record 6 channels at once when I was testing it but then when the Tivo recording was recording a single channel, the recording did not actually work because it ended up saying it was not authorized.


I believe the current firmware for the Cisco cablecard should be PKEY-1.5.3_FP1101, which according to some, fixes a lot of issues, especially with 6 tuners. See here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515928&highlight=charter+authorized

The Cisco TA should be at STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.2001. Here is a good thread for the TA...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482537&highlight=charter


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Tpfer said:


> I will try the TA to see if that helps.
> 
> I was getting the channels without issue and they were all authorized. When I drop down to 4 tuners on TiVo, there are no issues.


Not sure what you mean here. How do you "drop down to four tuners"? What issues are you still having?

To see how many tuners you have active, hit the info button and then scroll down to the "circles" then right click and you will see all the tuners.

If you have only four tuners, you need to contact Charter and either get a new cable card or maybe a refresh might work.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

UCLABB said:


> Not sure what you mean here. How do you "drop down to four tuners"? What issues are you still having?
> 
> To see how many tuners you have active, hit the info button and then scroll down to the "circles" then right click and you will see all the tuners.
> 
> If you have only four tuners, you need to contact Charter and either get a new cable card or maybe a refresh might work.


Originally Posted by TiVoMargret View Post
If the CableCARD in your Roamio does not support 6 tuners, here is how to reduce the number of tuners Roamio will use: Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List and enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use. - 88633 = use 3 tuners - 88634 = use 4 tuners - 88635 = use 5 tuners - 88636 = use 6 tuners You should hear some "Thumbs Up" dings confirming the number of tuners Roamio will use.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

Chuck_IV said:


> I believe the current firmware for the Cisco cablecard should be PKEY-1.5.3_FP1101, which according to some, fixes a lot of issues, especially with 6 tuners. See here...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515928&highlight=charter+authorized
> 
> ...


Yes, I want to get PKEY-1.5.3_FP1101 but only have been able to get to PKEY-1.5.2_FP2401. Charter support had no idea what Firmware meant and that is the frustration.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have a really rare issue. I would follow donnoh's advice and call TiVo and get one of their CableCARD techs to do a 3 way call with you and Charter. That has proven to be pretty effective in the past.

If that doesn't work contact the FCC. They are required to support 6 tuners, so the FCC intervention might just light a fire under them and get them to push out the update.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

I just tried something again. Went back to 6 tuners and manually started recording 6 channels. There does not seem to be an issue with it. But I think at some point it will suddenly give a V58 error (channel not authorized).

Tried another support call to get firmware push and they told me that I needed a Tuning Adapter. I did not have a TA when the first card updated itsef. I guess I will go and pick one up to see if that helps.

Does anyone know that if the firmware is old, would you still be able to get 6 tuners to work even for a short time or is it always restricted to 4? What I mean is that would it be possible that this revision of the software would work if I added a tuning adapter and the channels would not start getting the unauthorized message.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

While I suspect you do need a TA for some channel acces, that still should have nothing to do with them pushing firmware to your cable card.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You could be getting the v58 error due to lack of a TA. If you're attempting to tune SDV channels without a TA the results can be really unpredictable.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Tpfer said:


> I just tried something again. Went back to 6 tuners and manually started recording 6 channels. There does not seem to be an issue with it. But I think at some point it will suddenly give a V58 error (channel not authorized).
> 
> Tried another support call to get firmware push and they told me that I needed a Tuning Adapter. I did not have a TA when the first card updated itsef. I guess I will go and pick one up to see if that helps.
> 
> Does anyone know that if the firmware is old, would you still be able to get 6 tuners to work even for a short time or is it always restricted to 4? What I mean is that would it be possible that this revision of the software would work if I added a tuning adapter and the channels would not start getting the unauthorized message.


Simple test is when you are on the tuner with the not authorized message, simply change the channel (to a channel not on one of the other tuners). That will tell you if it is a channel problem or a tuner problem. Most likely this is an issue with not having a TA.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Which model of Cisco CableCard do you have? e.g., PK800, PK802, PK803

As far as I know isn't listed in the diagnostics so you probably need to pull the card out and look at it.

As of a year ago Charter was only updating the older cards (e.g., PK800) to a recent firmware.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Ceton worked closely with all the major cable operators about 4 years ago when they released their 6 tuner model. They said that all cards in Charter's system were updated at that time. So I highly doubt cable card firmware is your issue. 

I think it's more likely that, in addition to the missing TA, your card hasn't actually been authorized properly. It's rare for Charter to get it right the first time. Look at the V number in diagnostics. I predict it will be zero. So you need to call them back to reauthorize and you need to install a tuning adapter.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

mdavej said:


> Ceton worked closely with all the major cable operators about 4 years ago when they released their 6 tuner model. They said that all cards in Charter's system were updated at that time. So I highly doubt cable card firmware is your issue.
> 
> I think it's more likely that, in addition to the missing TA, your card hasn't actually been authorized properly. It's rare for Charter to get it right the first time. Look at the V number in diagnostics. I predict it will be zero. So you need to call them back to reauthorize and you need to install a tuning adapter.


If by the V number you mean VCT ID then it is 0.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Tpfer said:


> If by the V number you mean VCT ID then it is 0.


See item 12 below:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797


----------



## spynotebook (Jan 28, 2015)

It took about a week to get mine working with about 5 tech visits. It turned out my card was provisioned to only work in Charter devices, not third-party. So, keep on them and eventually someone will figure it out!

I have 6 tuners working and need a tuning adapter.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

spynotebook said:


> It took about a week to get mine working with about 5 tech visits. It turned out my card was provisioned to only work in Charter devices, not third-party. So, keep on them and eventually someone will figure it out!
> 
> I have 6 tuners working and need a tuning adapter.


I am heading out to get a TA in a bit. Hope that helps the channels getting not authorized message once in a while.

How can you tell if it was just authorized for charter devices?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tpfer said:


> I am heading out to get a TA in a bit. Hope that helps the channels getting not authorized message once in a while.


I highly doubt that a tuning adapter will help if the message you are getting is "channel not authorized". That is a CarbleCard authorization error message. If you need a Tuning Adapter to get the channel, the error message you would get is something like "channel not provided by the tuning adapter".



Tpfer said:


> How can you tell if it was just authorized for charter devices?


The FCC does not allow cable companies to only authorize certain linear channels for their own devices. Any linear channel you can get with a Charter box you have to be allowed to receive with a CableCard by law. If you can't get Charter to fix this problem, I strongly suggest you file a complaint with the FCC. That usually gets the cable company to have someone competent contact you to fix your problem. Charter will probably be faster than normal responding to an FCC complaint, as they are probably extra motivated to get the TWC merger approved.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

This is all perfectly normal for Charter. No need to file any complaints just yet. Give the authorization a couple more tries. They'll eventually get it. Best not to hang up until it's working. So keep your eye on the V number. Like an earlier poster, it once took me about 10 tries over 10 days. A few times I got lucky and got it done in 10 minutes. Getting someone at Charter who has heard of a cable card is about like winning the Power Ball.

I agree that the "not authorized" error has nothing to do with your missing TA. But you still need one.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

I am getting the not authorized message on a channel that works most of the time.

Yesterday I had set up 1 recording on 1 channel and the recording was empty and deleted and the history said not Authorized.
It was using one of the tuners that it did not like I bet. when I dropped down to 4 tuners all was well.

Right now I had it on 6 tuners and all had a station on them and then suddenly one of them went on HBO on demand and blank screen and could not move to another channel on that tuner. So 5 tuners working now.

Tuner 1 is showing that there is no signal going to it and no data in most of the fields.

BTW, I read the:

See item 12 below:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=363797

and maybe it is the CISCO card but there is no V number that I can find.

system info shows M card active. I also remember seeing something about Card Authorized and one was Authorization sent.

Last call to Charter told me that they could not send a signal to the box unless I had a TA.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I think you're wasting your time troubleshooting this until you get a TA. Too many variables. Let us know when you have it connected.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mdavej said:


> I think you're wasting your time troubleshooting this until you get a TA. Too many variables. Let us know when you have it connected.


I actually disagree with this. Adding the Tuning Adapter only increases the number of possible problems. I always suggest getting everything squared away with the CableCard first before even thinking about connecting the TA (assuming one is even needed, and I'm not so sure that it is here).

This is almost certainly a CableCard problem, as he has stated that sometimes he is able to tune the channel and sometimes he gets the "channel not authorized" error message. If it were a SDV channel that required a Tuning Adapter, he would never be able to tune the channel at all and he would be getting a completely different error message.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I actually disagree with this. Adding the Tuning Adapter only increases the number of possible problems. I always suggest getting everything squared away with the CableCard first before even thinking about connecting the TA (assuming one is even needed, and I'm not so sure that it is here).
> 
> This is almost certainly a CableCard problem, as he has stated that sometimes he is able to tune the channel and sometimes he gets the "channel not authorized" error message. If it were a SDV channel that required a Tuning Adapter, he would never be able to tune the channel at all and he would be getting a completely different error message.


I agree that this appears to be a card problem. But he has already stated that the diagnostics indicated that it is indeed authorized properly. So the channel should be working, but it isn't. So I'm not going to waste any more time on this until all the pieces are in place.

Feel free to continue if you wish. But I can't help much more with the card since I don't know what Cisco diagnostics are supposed to look like. I have a Moto card and TA on my Charter service.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Download this CISCO CableCARD M-card Diagnostic Screens manual. It will explain what's wrong with a particular channel via the CableCARD diagnostic screens on your TiVo.

e.g. on page 13 (page 21 in pdf) it explains the current status for an active program:


> Status The current status for an active program
> *Clear*free to air program
> *ENT*encrypted program is entitled
> *NOT ENT*encrypted program is not entitled
> *No ECM*No ECMs received for the encrypted program


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like Pgs 17 and 36 have the cable card authorization status.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

So I went to the office to pick up a TA like I was told and they told me that they do not carry it and it I want it to go and buy one myself.

Then I called support again from the office and was told that I do not need a TA and they will send someone out in a couple of days.

I had setup a single recording of Cinemax movie for when I was gone and it did not record.

This is what I have on the box now and from the manual:

type = one way authorization received.

*Authorization *Important: *This field will not appear if the MCard module is not authorized.* This is missing from my screen

Indicates the authorization status of the M-Card module  Received

*on the CP screen*
*
Auth Status* The current status of the M-Card/host authentication

Ihave:
CP Auth Received
authorization
has been received from the
headend by the card/Host pair and
the authentication and binding are
complete


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I highly doubt this is a TA problem. The SDV channels are some rarely watched channels. I doubt you're trying to record those.

Last time I added some equipment it took a tech 3 visits to get everything working. He had to start with new equipment. (I mean new to my setup. Not brand new never been used.) It also took persistence on his part with the tech people who he had to talk to.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tpfer said:


> So I went to the office to pick up a TA like I was told and they told me that they do not carry it and it I want it to go and buy one myself.


Yeah they have no idea what they are talking about. You can't just go out and buy one. If your cable company uses them in your area, they have to issue you one.



Tpfer said:


> Then I called support again from the office and was told that I do not need a TA and they will send someone out in a couple of days.


Your area might not even have any channels that require a TA. Regardless, a lack of a tuning adapter is not your problem. It's almost certainly some kind of CableCard problem. Hopefully the tech has some experience with CableCards and brings several with him to try. Once you finally get a card that works properly, you shouldn't have any more problems.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mdavej said:


> I think you're wasting your time troubleshooting this until you get a TA. Too many variables. Let us know when you have it connected.


What the gentleman with the drawl (tarheelblue32) said. If it doesn't work without a Tuning Adapter, it certainly won't work *with* one.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> What the gentleman with the drawl (tarheelblue32) said. If it doesn't work without a Tuning Adapter, it certainly won't work *with* one.


Then why doesn't it work?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Then why doesn't it work?


Most likely because they don't have the information properly set up in their system.

I've also read that if the card you received was not properly reprovioned and deleted from the previous account and removed from the system then the system won't activate to work with your TiVo.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

But the OP confirmed that it was authorized.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mdavej said:


> But the OP confirmed that it was authorized.


Mine were authorized also. If what I mentioned in my previous post hasn't happened properly, it won't make a difference.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

mdavej said:


> But the OP confirmed that it was authorized.


Conflicting messaged on the TiVo. Even though it seems authorized, there is still the fact the the screen that is supposed to show authorized does not:

*Authorization Important: This field will not appear if the MCard module is not authorized. This is missing from my screen*

I think it is authenticated but not fully authorized.

waynomo, I will make sure to have them try your solution too.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mdavej said:


> So keep your eye on the V number.





Tpfer said:


> and maybe it is the CISCO card but there is no V number that I can find.


The Val=V is for a Motorola CableCARD NOT a SA/Cisco, you have a Cisco.

This is what you need to see for a SA/Cisco CableCARD:
go to your CableCARD diagnostics and check the following:

-*Cisco CableCARD Diagnostics*-

CableCARD CA Screen
Status: *Ready*

CableCARD/Host ID Screen
Type: *One Way Authorization Received*

CableCARD DAVIC Info
Status: *Locked*

CableCARD CP Info
Auth Status: *CP Auth Received*
> next page-
Refresh Status: *OK*
Refresh count: (*needs at least a 1 or 2*) these are the Manual "authorization Hits" the CSR Pairing the Card has sent.

Once you get the CableCARD authorized correctly, move to the Cisco Tuning Adapter. (*If Applicable for your system*)

From the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics the following should all read:

Status Summary
INITIALIZATION
Status: *Ready* (Ready - B'cast Only is not correct)

POST and Boot Results
BOOT STATUS
UNcfg: *Ready*

RF Statistics
DAVIC: *Connected*
Status: *Locked*

PowerKEY Information
Received
EMMs: (should not be zero, but will be zero, after a reboot until it is sent a "Hit" either manual Hit or automated Hit)

SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO
CLIENT
Authorized: *Yes*
Service Gp: (*needs a value*)
RF Ip Addr: (Should list an address like *10.40.32.45*)
SERVER
Status: *Ready*


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Tpfer said:


> The first card I tried did take an update automatically but only to the 1.5.2 2401. The card was from 2011.
> 
> The second card, did not take an update as it was on 2401 already. Looks lithe their updates are only to 1.5.2 2401.
> 
> In our area we are 100% digital.


Your CableCARD firmware does not support 6-Tuners, 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9583644#post9583644

You need 1.5.3_F.p.1101 or above, and Charter should know this,
The CableCARD firmware should automatically update within minutes of booting up the TiVo. If it does not it is ether a signal issue, or Charter does not have the CableCARD set-up correctly for a Retail device.

What is the CableCARD Model #? 
From the "*CableCARD Diag Screen*", what is listed as the H/W Model: 0800 or 0801, or 0802 or 0803


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> The Val=V is for a Motorola CableCARD NOT a SA/Cisco, you have a Cisco.
> 
> This is what you need to see for a SA/Cisco CableCARD:
> go to your CableCARD diagnostics and check the following:
> ...


They tell me that I do not need a Tuning Adapter and they do not have them here.

I get all the same results as you except the refresh count is 167.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> Your CableCARD firmware does not support 6-Tuners,
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9583644#post9583644
> 
> You need 1.5.3_F.p.1101 or above, and Charter should know this,
> ...


That is what I thought I figured out as I have an 803 and it will not take the update.

They have no idea on how to push a firmware update it seems and I was trying to find an 800 card. The office would not let me look at the cards and said they are all the same. 
They also did not have any Scientific Atlanta (old) cards.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Tpfer said:


> That is what I thought I figured out as I have an 803 and it will not take the update.
> 
> They have no idea on how to push a firmware update it seems and I was trying to find an 800 card. The office would not let me look at the cards and said they are all the same.
> They also did not have any Scientific Atlanta (old) cards.


The 803 is a White Label CableCARD and was most likely originally in a Leased STB/DVR.

The 801 is a Blue Label CableCARD and those are usually for Retail devices only.
http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/products/collateral/video/cablecards/7022826_a.pdf

Some Cable Companies run different firmware on their leased equipment. If the CableCARD was pulled from an old leased STB and has not been re-staged for a Retail device, that would explain why it is not getting a firmware update.

Try to get a PKM 801 with the Blue Label and see what happens, or ask them to re-stage your Card for a Retail device.

I also agree you should file an FCC Complaint, they usually get resolved quickly.
https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us/requests/new?ticket_form_id=33794

Explain in the complaint that Charter will not update your CableCARD firmware to support a Retail 6 Tuner CableCARD device (TiVo Roamio Pro)


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

Well, the technician just left. Even though he had notes that told him to bring an 801 card, he showed up with an 803 card and just ended up checking signals and put in a splitter to reduce the signal a bit since he thought it was a bit too high.

They are supposedly going to go and find an 801 (blue) card and bring it back tomorrow.


----------



## Tpfer (Mar 2, 2001)

Today the blue card 801 was installed when I was out of the house and it has the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware on it.

At this point, it looks like all 6 tuners are working fine and hopefully this will be the resolution.

Thank you all for your ideas and suggestions in helping me resolve this matter.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Tpfer said:


> Today the blue card 801 was installed when I was out of the house and it has the 1.5.3_F.p.1101 firmware on it.
> 
> At this point, it looks like all 6 tuners are working fine and hopefully this will be the resolution.


You should be all set. I've never had a problem with my 801 card since Charter finally deployed 1.5.3_F.p.1101 (a year and a half ago, I think.)

Just be glad they're not using tuning adapters in your area! The Cisco tuning adapter has no end of problems. But the cable cards are rock solid with 1.5.3_F.p.1101.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

donnoh said:


> Are you sure you don't need a tuning adapter? I have Charter and they went all digital 2-3 years ago and I was required to get one to get all of the channels. I would call Charter and tell them you're not getting all of the channels you're paying for and they may be able to fix it over the phone if you don't need the tuning adapter.


I stopped at my local Charter to get two CableCARD's today. The lady would not give them to me without the tuning adapter. It's like hitching a donkey to a Ferrari.

I believe the way it works is there are all 200 channels going through the main line up to the tuning adapter. The tuning adapter acts as a proxy -- allowing in only the channels you are watching (or tuners are tuned to)- this millisecond.

I also have a TiVo Roamio Pro -- I am sitting here watching it *Preparing the update... This may take up to an hour, possibly longer.*


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That isn't the way it works at all.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Most of the channels are hitting your Tivo all at once, some will only come though a single QAM stream that others in your neighborhood could share. Those are called Switched Digital Video Channels. Without the TA, your Tivo would never be able to tell the HeadEnd to stream those channels or change them through that QAM channel(s) allowing it to be viewed on your Tivo.

Why the freaken TA is so big and power hungry is a big mystery for what little it does.
Probably done on purpose.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I believe the way it works is there are all 200 channels going through the main line up to the tuning adapter. The tuning adapter acts as a proxy -- allowing in only the channels you are watching (or tuners are tuned to)- this millisecond.


That is not correct.

Charter sends out regular cable channels (QAM) and Swiched Digital Video (SDV) channels. The vast majority of the channels are QAM. You don't need a tuning adapter (TA) for those. Basically the QAM channels are always being broadcast. You don't need the TA for these. However, if you want to watch a SDV channel, the tuning adapter sends a signal to Charter that you want to watch that channel. Charter starts broadcasting that channel and tells the TA what channel it is on which in turn tells your TiVo what channel to tune to watch it. The SDV channels are channels that don't get watched very much.

Make sure you have you equipment hooked up properly.

The COAX cable from the wall should go to a splitter. One cable from the splitter should go to your TiVo. The other cable should go to your TA to the RF in. Then the USB cable goes from the TA to your TiVo.

Do not use the RF out from the TA to feed your TiVo.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you. I rewired my Motorola tuning adapter as you specified and now get all Charter programming on my Roamio Pro.


----------

